# Conexion trifasica



## fcaceres (Ene 31, 2007)

Tengo una duda?, estuve en una casa que sirve como empresa, todas las conexiones son de 110V pero vi una toma trifasica, existe alguna forma de obtener conexion trifasica desde una red normal de 110V, como puedo asegurarme si esa toma es trifasica y asi conectar un motor de 0.5 HP a 220V?, como puedo medir con un multimetro sin sufrir riesgos?, mido el voltaje entre fase y fase?


----------



## eusko (Ene 31, 2007)

toma la tension en la toma normal que segun dices es de 110 voltios entoces en un sistema trifasico la tension compuesta o de linea sera 110x la raiz cuadrada de 3 que seran unos 190.5 voltios entre dos fases cualquiera de la toma trifasica,espero que te sirva


----------



## El nombre (Ene 31, 2007)

Existen varios tipos de sumisntro. Si tienes 110V Lo más normal es que este entre neutro y una de las fases. La trifásica a 220V lo tienes entre fases (RST). Con el tester mide entre fases y tendrás dicha tensión. Si mides respecto a tierra tendrás 110V.
En españa se llama suministro B1 ( parece mentira pero algo queda).

Eusko ( no lo pilles a mal, no es mi intención) reflexiona lo que has comentado. Ahora mismo, en teoría, tenemos 230V en españa (somos europeos) en trifásica 400V ( antes 380) si multiplicas 230 x 1,73 non faltan voltios. Esta es una buena pregunta ¿a qué es debido?
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 31, 2007)

Eusko, lo sientooo!! He mezclado dos respuestas, no era para ti.
Lo siento
Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Ene 31, 2007)

La forma de la toma no indica el tipo de alimentacion. Hay docenas de formas diferentes
de tomas para instalaciones. Yo he visto esa toma en instalaciones para cargas  monof'asicas 
con tierra para corrientes superiores a los 15A. La única forma es midiendo con un voltímetro.
Por precaución preselecciona la escala mas alta en AC. Si es una toma monofásica, una de las
líneas debe tener una tensión alta respecto a las otras dos, y las otras dos  no deben tener mas 
de 10V entre sí. Si es bifásica, las tensiones (voltajes) deben estar igualmente espaciadas.
Entre las líneas debe haber el doble de tensión que respecto al neutro.
En todo caso, lo mejor es conseguir el plano de la instalación. Por otro lado, es MUY raro
que un motor así de pequeño sea trifásico... Verifica con cuidado todas las especificaciones.


----------



## fcaceres (Feb 4, 2007)

el motor es de 0.HP y es para maquinas de coser, es un motor viejo que solo se consiguen usados, mi proyecto lo trabaje con las 3 fases integrandolas a una FPGA entonces si creo que sea trifasico ademas en la placa decia eso

ya realice las mediciones y entre fases hay 215V y 210V y conecte el motor y funciono normal pero ahora debo probarlo con la FPGA a ver si los IGBTs no me se afectan por corrientes, claro que tengo IGBTs de 600V y 29A...


----------



## cliche (Feb 6, 2007)

no creo que la allan sacado de manera corrupta yo creo que poidieron a la compañia que les diera un enganche trifacico

y àra acegurarte de eso
toma un tester y mide en la red normal
luego entre face y face debes de tener 380
si asi enes un enganche trifacico


----------



## fcaceres (Feb 6, 2007)

pues entre fase y fase hay 250V y 210V, ya medi pero se me quemaron los IGBTs, me toca revisar el software...


----------



## cliche (Feb 8, 2007)

enonces no es una conexion trifacica estas midiento entre un face y un neutro falso 
entre face y face siempre se va a dar la relacion de 380v

estas trabajando con un enganche trifacico clandestino
hahahaha...

saludos......


----------



## fcaceres (Feb 8, 2007)

cliche, ta toma no la realice yo entonces no puedo decir si es "clandestina" o no, pudo ser por eso que los IGBTs se quemaron?, porque el motor arranco y funciono solo?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 9, 2007)

Uissss!! tamos verdecillos ehh!! 
Existen varias formas de trifásica la que habla Fcaceres es la que en españa llamamos B1. 120 contra tierra y 220 entre fases.

Mi pregunta es ¿ no será que el enchufe tiene 220 entre fases más tierra?

Si mides entre dos tienes 210 y entre el otro 110 es que tan solo hay dos fases en el enchufe y el otro es tierra.Sería una toma de 220 normal (con enchufe especial para indicar que es otra tensión) Igual tan sólo es una toma de 220 tal cual ( es raro no trabajar con TT en las tomas de corriente). Si es así o colocas un condensador para crear la tercera fase ( tendrías 3 fases + tierra) o conectas la fase que falta.
Saludos


----------



## fcaceres (Feb 9, 2007)

quiero aclarar que me encuentro en Colombia y q esa toma existe en una fabrica pero yo no la realice ni se quien al realizo, si es bifasica pq el motor trifasico arranco?


----------



## cliche (Feb 9, 2007)

entonces creo que por hay va la respuesta ............
es muy raro que gente tenga enganches trifacicos


----------



## JAMV1805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola a todos. Para colocar una planta electrica necesito calcular los kva correspondientes a una linea trifasica de 220vac donde se registran las siguientes corrientes:
I1: 130A
i2: 50A
i3: 100A
agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## wilson381978 (Ago 16, 2010)

Debes ver el transformador si es trifasico, mas claro mira las caracteristicas del transformador es la forma mas eficaz, sigue las lineas y usa el voltimetro,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2010)

JAMV1805 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Para colocar una planta electrica necesito calcular los kva correspondientes a una linea trifasica de 220vac donde se registran las siguientes corrientes:
> I1: 130A
> i2: 50A
> i3: 100A
> agradezco cualquier ayuda.


 

Creo que lo mas coherente sería primero tratar de balancear las cargas así no te vas tan arriba !

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

JAMV1805 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Para colocar una planta electrica necesito calcular los kva correspondientes a una linea trifasica de 220vac donde se registran las siguientes corrientes:
> I1: 130A
> i2: 50A
> i3: 100A
> agradezco cualquier ayuda.



Con esos datos no se puede calcular.
Necesitas saber los factores de potencia o saber que son iguales (raro sería).

Y si, antes de nada yo equilibraría eso. Si no se puede necesitas uno que soporte el mas desfavorable.


----------



## Dano (Ago 17, 2010)

Como te dijeron los demás primero sería bueno balancer las cargas en las fases

Me llama la atención trifásica de 230v con esos consumos, por acá pasaron todo a 400v, es raro ver 220v trifásicos en altos consumos.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2010)

Si , yo atendía en el año 95 una empresa con 220 V trifásica de dos vivos y un neutro que le había balanceado las cargas porque andaban por los 200 Amp por fase , al poco tiempo los pasaron a 380 V.

Saludos !


----------

